# 8/7 Yellow Gravel & Elbow



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed to the Yellow Gravel area yesterday morning to round up some reef fish & then on to the Elbow to drag a few Ballys. Ride out was slicked off & we made good time. Hit a couple of rocks & was able to locate a decent grade of Mingos. Picked a limit of 'em along with a mixed bag of other stuff & decided to head south to pull some Bally rigs. Water at the Elbow looked the same as all the recent reports from that area ... clean greenish / blue. Got 1 knockdown on the Starbord rigger which produced a cow Dolphin. Plenty of flyers but no pushes or rips anywhere that we were able to find.

Boxed Fish:

Limited on Mingos

Pile-o-Pinks

3 Endangered Red Snapper

1 Almaco

1 Scamp

1 Dolphin


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a whole lotta good eatin there.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice mess of beeliners, I can almost smell the hushpuppies


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

That is some beautiful fish.... did you catch the Mingo's on Cigar Minnows or Squid? 

I used Pin Fish out there last week and caught some nice Red Snapper. Didn't try anything but live bait. If you caught them on Cigars or Squid I will not go out there again without some

Thanks in Advance

Gator


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

We've always done good with squid for mingos.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats a nice catch of Mingo's.

Kim


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job Wade!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Mingo.......our crew enjoy catching them. Looks like we will start hitting the edge for them after Saturday and the close of snapper season. Plenty of smaller ones in close, but not many footballs. I guess it's still 10 per person. Someone told me the other day it was 20 per person, but haven't been able to find that in writing..........


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Limit is 10 per person & I useSquid only, when Mingo fishing.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

High Cotton, Sweet bag!!!



Shurketch, They may have been talking about the 20 reef fish aggregate listed on the gulfcouncil.org website. Look at the 4th page top left and 5th page in the lower right in the vermillion snapper box. I didn't see this on the FWC recreational regulation page though (links below). They do both say that there is a 10 mingo limit, though, per person, per day.



They contradict one another because the gulf council site says there is a mingo limit in the reef fish aggregate but the FWC page says they are not part of the snapper (or reef fish) aggregate. I think I am going to ask an FWC guy if I see them at the docks before we go out just to make sure. Hopefully someone on here can help clear it up too.



http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/2009_July_RegsSummary_Chart.pdf



http://gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure2009-10.pdf



Jeremy


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

mmm mingo:hungry

:toast

good job


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul of beeliners:clap


----------

